# Etwas wie das



## Flodo (4. Januar 2005)

Also ich finde das wichtigste an einem Header einer Homepage ist der Header.
ich habe schon oft versucht soetwas richtig geiles zu zaubern was aber bis jetzt immer schief ging . ich weiss nämliche nie wie ich einen hintergrung so richtig einrichte , der den GANZEN Header belegt.

Kuckst du hier 

Ich würde mich sehr über jedliche Tutorials freuen. Aber bitte für die deutsche version und etwas verstehungsbedürftige. Dankeschön


----------



## Flodo (4. Januar 2005)

ohh tschuldigung schonwieder falsch.  Soetwas 







Bitte um Antwort


----------



## Consti (4. Januar 2005)

Also:



> Also ich finde das wichtigste an einem Header einer Homepage ist der Header.


Das ist gut )

Naja, und wo ist da ein Unterschied zwischen dem ersten Banner un dem 2. - bis auf die Tatsache, dass es auf nem andern Webspace liegt?
Vielleiht weisst du, dass man Beiträge edtirierne kann, dies bietet sich in diesem Fall sicherlich an!

NAja, für die Hintergründe musst due einfach mal bei Google Suchen, da findest du wohl genug, einfach Hindergründe Tutorials und dann auf den gefunden Seiten ein bisschen stöbern, dann wirst du schon was passendes finden, denke ich mal!


----------



## zirag (4. Januar 2005)

Der Hintergrund sieht eher nach einem 3D Programm wie Cinema4D oder 3DsMax aus 
Und der Rest dürfte dann auch kein Problem sein 

Das Wichtigste an einem Header ist die Kreativität , und die muss halt jeder selber haben  ;-] 

Es gibt kein Tutorial "Wie mache ich einen Header" 

wenn du konkrete Fragen zu Problemen hast , frag gerne wieder 
Und wenn dir die Grundidee fehlt, frag in der Creative Lounge nach 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. Januar 2005)

Das *DIES* aber ein Trendwhore Header ist, stell die Frage bitte nicht bei uns ( siehe auch Regeln ) , weil genau sowas wird hier nicht gerne gesehen!


----------



## zirag (4. Januar 2005)

Danke Thomas  mir fiel das Wort "Trendwhore" nicht mehr ein , ich hab es aus meinem Kopf gelöscht , weil diese Fragen mich damals so genervt hatten 

aber nix für Ungut  .. Flodo ist ja ganz neu hier und vielleicht hat er die Regeln noch nicht gelesen ... falls dem so ist . les sie BITTE  

nochmal zu den .... öhhm wie hiess das noch ... ähh ... *seufz* ich will es gar net sagen, 



... ok ich sag es zum letzten Mal : Trendwhores

die Dinger sind einfach OUT  ;-] 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Flodo (4. Januar 2005)

*Also*

Stimmt dasi ch sehr neu in der brange bin. Ich hab eigendlich ein Tutorials gesucht für so einen background.

Ich weiss wohl wie man gragiken backgrounds macht, klar . Ich habe tutorials.de alles schon durchgesucht. Ich suche einfach nur ein VERNÜNFTIGES ,GENAU und AUSFÜHRLICH erklärtes Tutorials, Wie man irgendeinen background mit sowelchen grafiken bekommt. Aber bitte nur link zu Seiten .


edit : in DEUTSCH!


----------



## devilrga (4. Januar 2005)

Hi,
Threndwhores kann man nicht mit Photoshop mach dazu brauch man ein 3d-Programm wie z.B. 3ds Max oder Cinema 4d. Es ist klar das du im Photoshop-Forum keine Tutorials für Threndwhores findest.

mfg


----------



## Flodo (4. Januar 2005)

*wie gesagt*

Wie gesagt ich bin neu , könntest du mir einmal bitte den Begriff Threnwhore difinieren...


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Januar 2005)

*Re: Also*

Hallo Flodo,

Dein Editieren hat wahrscheinlich immer noch nicht den gewünschten Effekt erzielt.
In dem Antwort-Bereich ist in roter Schrift der Hinweis angebracht, auf sinnvolle Groß- und
Kleinschreibung sowie eine Ausdrucksweise zu achten, wie Du es Dir von anderen Fragestellern
auch wünschen würdest.
Weiterhin wird es hier auch nicht gern gesehen, wenn man nach Trendwhores fragt - dies sei Dir 
durch Deinen ersten Post hier verziehen. Siehe diesen Kommentar nur als Bekräftigung zu dem von Thomas.

Weiterhin gutes Gelingen.

- fermé -

Beschwerden bitte per PN an mich.


----------

